# New Bighorn Finally Home



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Finally...after ordering our Heartland Bighorn 3160 back in early November, it arrived!!

Did our PDI...found about 12 things (dealer was shocked by my 4 hour PDI...AFTER they did one)

Here she is...home in driveway (off to storage soon)


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

*Whooo Hoooo... Congrats!*


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

SUPER COOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ob277rl said:


> Congratulations, how far does the nose stick out into the street? LOL Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


LOL....we live in a cul-de-sac so there is no problem with cars going by. Normally I just leave the truck in front of the trailer after unhooking.

Great neighbors...they don't mind...at least they've never said so in 10 years.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congratulations, how far does the nose stick out into the street? LOL Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


LOL....we live in a cul-de-sac so there is no problem with cars going by. Normally I just leave the truck in front of the trailer after unhooking.

Great neighbors...they don't mind...at least they've never said so in 10 years.
[/quote]

You're lucky! In my neighborhood, I would have a police ticket on my camper within 3 days.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Finally...after ordering our Heartland Bighorn 3160 back in early November, it arrived!!
> 
> Did our PDI...found about 12 things (dealer was shocked by my 4 hour PDI...AFTER they did one)
> 
> Here she is...home in driveway (off to storage soon)


WOW very nice!! Jealous Jealous Jealous! Have a great summer...


----------

